# Bower SFD35N or Bower SFD926N



## dan.rpo (May 26, 2009)

Looking to buy a flash for my nikon d40, but cannot afford the Nikon SB600 just yet...so, im between 2 Bowers but cannot really find much comparison on line...

Between the Bower SFD35N ($70) and the Bower SFD926N($110), which would be my better bet? anybody have/use either of these?


----------



## dan.rpo (May 27, 2009)

bump!


----------

